# kids fishy sick black moor



## angel62 (Feb 12, 2007)

im new at this and am having problems. we bought my daughter a black moor and hes not feeling well. he seem to suddenly have a find he doesnt use much and some graying on top the head. he eats fine and is otherwise fine as far as i can tell. can someone please help me. she is all upset about her fishy


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello and welcome Angel  How was the tank set up ?


----------



## angel62 (Feb 12, 2007)

it was set up like i was told to. its a 10 gallon tank i have a filter a small one, i use aquarium salt and water conditioner. nothing else if i can help it i do partial water changes and the decorations arent sharp. there is 3 fish in the tank about 2 inches long. this just came up with the fin. she is very upset that "Elmo" isnt feeling well. we also just treated her other fish in the same tank for a body fungus. all is well there.


----------



## angel62 (Feb 12, 2007)

when i set the tank up we let the water sit like 2 days becuz its tap water. and i do use the water conditioner to eliminate chlorine and chloramine. Any help would be appreciated. my daughter is all frowns. :?


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds like 'elmo' has fungal infection too.


----------



## angel62 (Feb 12, 2007)

i was hoping no fungal infection but i was suspicious. what should i use to treat it, the last medicine i used was maracyn. and when i returned home from work today he was using his fin just fine.i will keep an eye on it though. thank you so much for your help. im sure i will have lots more questions. thank you again


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i use myxazin for fungal infections but there r many other opinions, best wait for the experts to reply


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

primafix is a good fungal remedy


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Maracyn is fine. You may try to have a look on this list. I haven't updated it much yet.:roll: But hopefully, I can when I find more meds to list. Binox, etc.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Also may i add (i think a black moor is a goldfish)

Goldfish are no good in a tank that size, they need at least 30 gallons with double filtration, Is it possible for you to move it to a bigger tank and use the 10 gallon as a tropical tank?


----------



## angel62 (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you so much for your help. am treating for the fungus, he is happy and swimming around. as a bigger tank working on that one, may be spring before i can do it. i found one that was given to me but has a spot of silicone on the side. doesnt know if it leaks or not. being from ohio its not a good time to check it right now. but if it has a small leak what is good to fix it ?????? thanks so much again for your help :lol:


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

Depends on the leak. If the glass is cracked in any way your rolling the dice if you decide to fill it up. It might hold just fine, it might leak, it might outright shatter. If a seal is leaking you can go through the fun job of resealing the seam. Buy some aquarium silicone for this. Strip off the old silicone and redo the entire seam with the new aquarium silicone. It's a pain and it takes time but a tube of aquarium sealant costs like 3 bucks so its a lot cheaper than buying a new tank.


----------

